# Calling All Desktop Divers...which One?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I want my first desktop dive watch.









Narrowed it down to one of these 2; prices are similiar. Please help me decide....I like the second one but I'm not sure about 24mm lugs...is that good or bad? Ignore the bracelet on the first one.

This one has a flat sapphire glass, 20mm lugs, 42mm dia excl crown, 13mm thick, ETA 25J 2824-2










This one has a domed mineral glass, 24mm lugs, 43mm dia excl crown, 15mm thick, ETA 25J 2824-2










Thanks

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Neither they are both too big for you Paul, get one of these while you still can


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You did say 40 mm's is your limit Paul


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Neither they are both too big for you Paul, get one of these while you still can
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might well be right Roy







but I'm drawn by the big Orange hand...like a moth to a flame, lamb to the slaughter...help me please











jasonm said:


> You did say 40 mm's is your limit Paul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping everyone had forgot....you're right Jason, I did say that, and I will regret it...but that big Orange hand is just crying out to me...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The RLT 11 has two big orange hands for the price of one.









I'm only joking and not trying to sell you anything







, the other divers are very good value.


----------



## Wardy (Jul 23, 2003)

Bottom one for me!









Let us know how you get on......


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

top one for me it's 2 mm thinner. If you have a keyboard shelf that slides out from under the desk that chunky 15mm will catch more often, + I like the cleaner bezel on the top one.

What is the facination with these plop poff hands just lately, saw a pic of a Seiko BM with them on the other day!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roy's or.............

The top one - but with that strap - if possible. Don't think much of the bracelet.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

They both have a fugly huge crown. At 42/43mm without the crown I bet it dugs nicely in your wrist. Good luck.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

here it is


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

The bottom one. Ordered one a few days ago so just waiting for the Postie. Will try and pen a quck review when it arrives.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ollyming said:


> The bottom one. Ordered one a few days ago so just waiting for the Postie. Will try and pen a quck review when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers, Olly
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in your views Olly







. Especially Adrian's point about the size and the crown digging into your wrist....









Let us know


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'd be interested in your views Olly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, it's finally arrived. Took 8 working days which I guess isn't bad from Hong Kong but I'm an impatient bugger.

Service from the vendor was great. Got in touch as soon as I'd bought the watch, left feedback promptly after I'd paid and the watch was well packaged up for posting. Also managed to avoid any dealings with HM Customs which is always a bonus. No pics I'm afraid but a few thoughts after wearing it for an evening.

First impressions on getting out the box were pretty good. The watch feels substantial (haven't weighed it but it's not light!) and does look quite impsoing. This is partly down to the fat 24mm strap that it's supplied on.

Crystal: Domed mineral. Came covered with a protective film and so far I've not scratched it (most unlike me who usually damages watches in the first 5 minutes).

Bezel: At first a bit worried that it looked 'bubbled' but then realised it had it's own protective film on it! Once that was off it is well printed. The bezel is a bit loose though. It's 60 clicks round and though the markings do line up pretty well with the face markings there's quite a lot of play at each position. Not likely to be a problem in my world.

Case: Love it. It has what I would call a satin finish and is big and chunky. The lugs and the crown guard are nicely chamfered to give a very pleasing shape.

Crown: Not sure on this yet. The 'crown' that you see is actually a cover which fully screws off (looks just like a tyre valve cover) revealing a very small crown underneath. This is a bit fiddly to use and I've got relatively small hands. There's also a good chance that I'll end up losing the cover at some point! That said, once you've set the time and put the cover back on the 'crown' does look the part. Despite it's size, I haven't noticed it digging into my wrist or the back of my hand at all. I have about 7.5/7.75 inch wrists but I do usually wear quite big watches anyway.

Dial: Great. Well printed, classic design, good lume.

Strap: Good quality thick leather but not keen on the design - matt and polished chequer-board effect. Will probably be getting one of Roy's new 24mm rubber jobs.

Overall I'm pleased with it. The watch doesn't have quite the same finish as some of the higher end brands (mainly due to the loose bezel) but at Â£75ish it's very good value for money IMHO.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the excellent review Olly









Playing with my Caravelle 666 Feet at the moment.....


----------

